# anyone have squirrel meat before?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

What was it like? Am considering buying a mountain cur for squirrel hunting. I've had other types of meat before but not squirrel.


----------



## SouthernLiving (Sep 16, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> What was it like? Am considering buying a mountain cur for squirrel hunting. I've had other types of meat before but not squirrel.


I hate to say this, but its not unlike dark chicken meat. Fried right or in dumplings with good bisuits...thats hard to beat. Like most game the best squirrels are young. Old ones can be a bit tough and require more prep time.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

SouthernLiving said:


> .....chicken....


I KNEW that was coming! ound:

It is all dark meat, and the young ones are better, as SL said, but even the bigger ones can be pressured for a few minutes before flouring and frying, or slow-cooked if you like that better.

It's really good, but it tastes like squirrel to me.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

cooked in a gravy with dumplings, mmmm


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I have never tasted a squirrel I didn't like. Nowadays I mostly get them in the yard and give them to my doggies who also like them.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Had them at least once a week growing up. Mom would flour and fry them, add onions and finely sliced carrots, and them make gravy with the drippings. It tastes like squirrel. 

I once had a yellow tabby cat that was the most awesome squirrel hunter ever. Most days, he would jump up on the window ledge in the kitchen to show off the squirrel he had caught.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Never had any thing that tasted like chicken that wasn't chicken. I have how ever french fries that tasted like fish after the resturant had deep fried a bunch of fish and didn't change the oil right away.

Squirrel taste like squirrel, chicken like chicken. There are hundreds of recipes for squirrel. Do a goggle search to find them.

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Kind of tastes like nut fed rat. Just like mom used to make.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

OK, its more like a cross between chicken and rabbit.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

MMMmmmm, Tree rat. GReat in a squirrel and sausage gumbo, or with dumplins, in stew. Eat it anyway you would a chicken or a rabbit.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

More dark meat then a Hampster.


----------



## SamEwing (May 11, 2010)

Squirrel stew with polenta.
Something about the woodsy, nutty taste of the squirrel with all the veggies in the stew and the goodness of the corn in the polenta.....


----------



## SamEwing (May 11, 2010)

curious little devils those squirrels.
Shoot one and wait a while motionless, another will come along to see what the commotion was all about....


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Just had some last week. Medium heat cooked slow and even the old ones arent too bad. Dumplins or noodles are good with them too. We slow fry them and either fried taters or mashed, corn, biscuits and goody gravy is just about my favorite meal. Care of the meat is a biggie. Keep them cool and dress them ASAP. Hot weather we'll dress them in the timber and swing by the truck every now and then and dropped the dressed ones in an iced cooler. Glands need to be removed under the front legs, little yellow sack looking things. After skinning theres a tuft of hair on the ankle of each front foot, they need removed too. If they're rather "shot up" a soak in salt water wont hurt. About 1/2cup of salt to a gallon of water. Patted dry and rolled in flour with seasoning is simple and good. We like Lawrys All Purpose seasoning or Grill in Grill Out with maybe a shake or two of garlic powder or garlic salt. After frying we make our "goody gravy". We pour off all but about 3 tablespoons or so of the oil or lard and stir the goodys from the breading off the bottom. Sprinkle flour in until the grease absorbs it all and makes a brownish "roux" then pour in 3/4skillet of milk, AWESOME.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

What a great post, backwoodsman. Thank You!


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

my youth memories tell me...tastes like chicken (as did rabbit and frog legs). but that's been over 40 yrs ago. not so sure my palate could handle it now. taste of critter also depends on what the critter is eat'in. probably better eat'in in the midwest than here in WA state.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

We parboil them till tender then pan fry them rolled in seasoned flour. Make gravy with the drippings.

Mmmmmmmmm yummy!

I do find that even a little bit satisfies as its a lovely rich meat. 

Oh, save up the stock from parboiling the squirrels and make a nice soup. Two meals off them instead of one


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

No problem NL, hope it helped someone. Moose L it does depend alot on what they eat. just like deer etc. Northern states some dont even eat the meat of the ones they trap for the hides. I was skeptical until I checked around, they smell like Pine Sol up there due to their diet. We par boil some small game like Muskrat but with rabbits and squirrels I dont care for the texture of the meat afterwards when fried. If we have alot of people to feed and not alot of squirrels then dumplings get the nod. Buddy of mine only cooks his with dumplings. August 1st our season comes in, cant wait!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry, but squirrel does not taste like chicken. It has its own flavor. Problem with most new squirrel eaters is that they can't tell a young one from a old one. If you fry up a old one like chicken, you will not like it. Mostly cause it will be about as tough as a cow hide. You can only fry an old squirrel if it's been pressure cooked first. Other than that you will have to stew it, boil some noodles or dumplins with it. Very good eating once you learn how to cook them.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I grew up eating squirrel meat. It tastes like squirrel! Squirrel stew is good and so is fried squirrel.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Sorry, but squirrel does not taste like chicken. It has its own flavor. Problem with most new squirrel eaters is that they can't tell a young one from a old one. If you fry up a old one like chicken, you will not like it. Mostly cause it will be about as tough as a cow hide. You can only fry an old squirrel if it's been pressure cooked first. Other than that you will have to stew it, boil some noodles or dumplins with it. Very good eating once you learn how to cook them.


Soakin the old ones overnight in cow'smilk in the fridge, will fry up like young chicken if soaked enough...then flour and fry in bacon grease fer some delicious vittles..:goodjob:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

In years of plenty Ive scoped the underside of a few squirrels and let them walk because of the males obvious age, lol. Not a foolproof method as a few females do get thru the system. With squirrels like most game meat the younger the better. We've fried a few up before that were tough enough we threw them in a crockpot with Cream of Mushroom soup and let them simmer all day. Medium heat and cooked slow it's rare that we have an old one that is too tough.


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

Years ago somebody started fox squirrels in western cities and towns.
People either love them or hate them. Not even listed as game species.

They can do a lot of damage, but are a hoot to watch. Predators and roads seem to control populations.

Couple down the road had a yard full of bird feeders. Squirrels would tear them up. I was feeding an injured redtail hawk that winter and needed cheap rich meat. So with their blessings set cage traps in their yard.

Dressing out fox squirrels for a hawk was easier than for my dinner table.
Never really thought about frying one up.

When I was a kid, I trapped muskrats. Fried up a few of those. Tasted muddy as I remember. Later trapped beaver. I put the hind quarter of a young beaver in a hot Dutch oven with a few wild onions. I don't recall ever tasting any meat so sweet.

I agree it has to do with what the critter is eating. Red or pine squirrels "chickerees" eat conifer tips and seeds. I've heard they will make you sick. Too little anyway.

Some of these recipies are making me think about trying the local fox squirrels out.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Nut or grain fed squirrels are what we have here and I'd put the taste of them up against steak or anything when cared for and prepared right. Beaver meat is excellent and we're trapped them for years just for the meat and spring castor as our beaver plews arent high quality. Beaver burger, beaver jerky and roasts are our main cutsfro mbeaver. I have cut steaks on rare occasion out of smaller more tender ones. Muskrat is good too, parboil in peppered water for 10-15 minutes to get rid of tastes that they can collect depending on the water conditions they are living in. Any live muskrats get their tail notched and are skinned and dressed ASAP. Excellent eating and they remind me of a squirrels meat.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

If you all decide to eat rat or beaver, be sure to remove ALL fat. Beaver haunch and backstraps are EXCELLENT when prepared right.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep Bow I should have said that. As with all game meat any fat, connective tissue, sinew, bloodshot meat etc should be removed. Our saying is "if its white it aint right". We stole that saying by the way. Beaver makes a good beef substitute for roasting, stews etc. Beaver burger is good and alot more healthy then the leanest beef. Muskrat can be cooked/fixed in the same recipes as squirrel.


----------



## maleyfarm (Jun 28, 2010)

I grew up eating alot squirrel, my dads rule was never shoot one with bigger n**ts than yours, lol. them little grey ones fried with gravy and buiscuts, yummy!
p.s. if you want to have fun hunting squirrel then get the cur, if you want to kill squirrels then go by yourself. 
I have 2 mountain cur pups who are just getting old enough to start seroiusly training and I will train them to run squirrels and *****. I love chasing hounds but in all honesty you can kill more by hunting silently by yourself but its not near as fun!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

simply brown and bake. 
Cut up...coat in frying magic, brown in 1/2 lard & 1/2 olive oil, season to taste....bake in 325 oven for at least an hour. 
Tastes a lot like pheasant,,,only better! 

________________________________________________________________

Cut up, flour and fry in peanut oil. Remove meat and grease, except for about three tablespoons - add enough flour to brown and make gravy. Add sliced onion an bring to boil. Add meat and cook for 90 min until tender. Serve over rice.

_________________________________________________________________

Bacon Wrapped Squirrel~ squirrel legs, front or rear, amount depends upon how hungry you are
~ beer
~ garlic powder
~ pepper
~ salt
~ minced onion
~ hickory smoked bacon 


Soak the legs in beer for 2 â 3 hours. Remove and drain.

Sprinkle to taste with garlic powder, pepper, salt and the minced onion.

Wrap each leg with bacon. Secure with toothpicks if necessary.

Place on hot grill. Cook over medium heat until cooked through.

Serve with your favorite sides.

Of course the beer is optional

_________________________________________________________________

******* Squirrel Fry 


squirrel legs, amount depends on how many you have or how hungry you are.
~ 2 eggs
~ 1 tbsp ketchup
~ salt and pepper
~ 1 can beer
~ Drakes batter
~ butter 


Beat the eggs in a medium bowl. Add the ketchup. Salt and pepper to taste

Add 1/2 can of beer and drink the rest. (you donât want to waste it!) Mix well.

Put some of the Drakes batter in a shallow dish.

Melt several tablespoons of butter in a skillet over medium-low heat.

Dip the squirrel into the egg mixture and then roll in the Drakes. Repeat for thicker coating.

Add to the skillet and cook until golden brown. Turn as needed.

Serve with mashed potatoes and cream corn.


Again the beer is optional


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Squirrel Salad
3 squirrels
~ 1/4 - 1/2 cup mayo
~ 1 medium onion, finely chopped
~ 2 tbsp sweet relish
~ 1/2 cup finely chopped celery
~ 3 boiled eggs
~ 1 tsp brown spicy mustard
~ purple grapes
~ toasted almond slices
~ salt and pepper 


Place the squirrels in a pressure cooker for 8 minutes. Remove and let cool.

Once cool, remove the meat from the bones. Chop into small pieces.

In a bowl, stir together the meat, mayo, onion, relish, celery, eggs and mustard. Add salt and pepper to taste.

Slice as many grapes as you want in half and add to the salad. Add almonds to taste and stir together.

Serve on toasted French bread.

________________________________________________________________

Some Weirdo's Fried Squirrel

1 â 2 squirrels, cut into serving pieces
~ 1 â 2 eggs, beaten
~ flour
~ Weberâs Chicago Steak Seasoning or seasoning salt
~ oil 


Beat the egg(s) in a shallow bowl.

In another bowl, season some flour to taste with the seasoning.

Heat some oil in a large skillet.

Sprinkle the squirrel with the seasoning if desired.

Dip the squirrel in the egg and then the flour. Add to hot oil.

Cook over medium heat until browned. Flip as needed.

______________________________________________________________

Almond squirrel with Honey Lime Sauce

4 whole squirrels 
2 Tablespoons flour 
1 egg 
2 teaspoons soy sauce 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
3/4 cup finely ground almonds 
3/4 cup corn flake crumbs, crushed 
1 Tablespoon Vegetable oil 
1/2 cup apple juice 
juice of 1 lime 
2 teaspoons cornstarch 
1/4 cup of pure american honey none of that grocery store china stuff 

Directions 
Dip squirrels in flour and shake off excess. Set aside. Combine the egg, soy sauce and pepper in a shallow dish; set aside. In another shallow dish combine ground almonds and corn flake crumbs. Dip squirrels in egg mixture to coat and in almond mixture, pressing so the coating adheres to both sides. Brown squirrels in oil in a non-stick skillet over medium-high heat, until squirrel is no longer pink and juices run clear when cut with a knife. Remove squirrels, set aside. Combine apple juice, lime juice and cornstarch. Add mixture to skillet. Add honey. Cook and stir until thickened and bubbly. Serve squirrels with sauce.

 Al


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Easy to clean and great to eat.

You don't need a dog to hunt them, if you want a dog anyway that is ok.

I have a JRT that I plan to train this fall, I didn't get her for that, but she just as well earn her keep...


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Great lookin recipes Alley. I had a beagle/spitz mutt as a kid that loved chasing rabbits and squirrels during the day and ***** at night. Miss having hounds but a quiet squirrel hunter can get his limit quicker then a houndsman. My old H&R 20ga or Mossberg 500 20ga or one of the .22's and a good squirrel call or two are alot of fun. I use a .32 or a .36 cap and ball revolver too on occasion and its fun but not real successful. One or two that way and I feel like Josey Wales. We've started using our frontstuffers more and more also with my flinter musket the most fun of all. .68 caliber but its a smoothbore. Just for grins and giggles and to prove I could Ive taken squirrels with it loaded oddly to say the least. Want a great feeling, use one loaded with your own hand knapped flint, home made grey blackpowder(its a greyish color trust me) and hand rolled shot. WHEN YA MAKE SMOKE AND OLE BUSHYTAIL ROLLS OUT OF THE TREE ITS HARD TO KEEP FROM YIPPEEING.


----------



## billfosburgh (May 20, 2009)

i usually dont kill them until late in the season, i think when they are feeding on green acorns it makes them taste bitter. our season comes in in Aug. but i wait till fall & winter. i have a young treeing feist that is doing a good job treeing. cant wait to knock some out to her


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Season doesn't come in until September here. 

As for the taste, kind of like rat but not as gamey. I let the carcass age a few days before freezing (you can eat only so many at a time) and when I go to cook, thaw and put in the crock pot with veggies like potatoes and carrots. Parsnips are supposed to give the meat a sweeter flavor but I'm not fond of parsnips. Add celery and onions after the carrots and potatoes are tender. 

I don't fry squirrel because if it's not young it can be really tough. With all the squirrel around here I shoot as many as I can. Still haven't made much of a dent in the population but I keep trying. I keep hoping I will eliminate enough of the furry tailed thieves to harvest some of my peaches before they get them.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

According to our DNR hunters success has nothing to do with controling the squirrel population? Our season use to be Aug1st to Nov. 15th or Sep 1st to Nov.15th depending on your zone. They lengthened it 3 or 4 times and now it doesnt end until Febuary 17th or so. I always hated the Nov.15th closer. If we're having alot of success we try to fry the younger ones and stew or dumpling the older ones. I like having them around but theyre a pain. We never got more then a small bucket of pecans off all of gramps trees growing up. The little varmints ate them as quick as they could and birds finished the pecans off by pecking a hole in them.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Never hunted them with a dog...you definately want to try for the younger ones...last squirrel I took was so tough you couldn't get a fork in his gravy.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Been wanting to do some squirrel hunting myself but been so [email protected] busy with gardening and softball with the kids. True you can kill more squirrels without a dog, but hunting with a dog is more fun. Roadhunting is the fastest way to fill your daily limit.(If you don't get caught) I've got a bluetick that I need to get started. I think she'll make a real good squirrel dog and treeing dog. Just haven't wanted to pick ticks off of me, #1 reason why I haven't been out squirrel hunting lately.


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

Poultry, beef, pork and venison can all be baked, stewed, crock-potted, fried etc. Why, then, does everybody only tell ways to fry squirrel and rabbit? And duck? And groundhog, ****, possum (yleck), beaver, muskrat, dove? I like my wild meat to pass through the crock-pot and never hit the skillet.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

We cook some wild meat in a crockpot but we prefer it fried most times. It for sure isnt the healthiest that way! Groundhog and **** Ive never ate fried but all or almost all of my possum recipes are for baked or crockpotted but I cant vouch for them as Ive never had a morsol of possum pass my gums. I'll be glad to send you all the possum recipes you want .


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

I love squirrel hunting with dogs. I use Treeing Feist but have been with several Mt. Curs that were the real deal. If you are interested in squirrel dogs you need to check out sqdog.com. Now I'm going to be honest and tell you that I'm a moderator there so if mentioning another website is a no-no then feel free to delete or edit my post.

My favorite meal in the whole world is fried squirrel, boiled tators and pan gravy. I can absolutely hurt myself eating that stuff. I'm including my version of squirrel and dumplings just for Indiana woodsman.

Ingredients:

6-8 squirrels cleaned, and parted. (I discard the rib cages when I clean the squirrels)

I can of Grands biscuits...NOT THE FLAKY varietey...I usually use butter milk or butter tasting variety. Although the original works just fine too.

1 beef and 1 chicken boullion cube. (or equivilent of soup base OR you can just start with chicken broth)

1 can cream of mushroom soup.

Dried minced onions OR 1 small fresh onion diced.

garlic powder to taste

season salt to taste

pepper to taste

Instructioins:

Place the squirrel parts in a slow cooker or crock pot and cover with water. Add the boullion cubes, onion, garlic powder, season salt, and peppper. Cook on high until squirrel starts to flake off the bones easily. With gray squirrels about 4-5 hours. Some fox squirrels will take 5-6 hours. 

When squirrel is done take the squirrel out and set it aside to cool. (Usually it's falling apart so much I use a slotted spoon to remove the squirrel.) Pour the broth from the crock pot into a large heavy pan and place over low heat on the stove. You will need to add some water to the broth at this time. Add just enough to make it taste like soup broth. IT will be too salty if you do not do this. Usually 2-3 cups will be enough but it may vary depending on the crock pot and the amount of squirrels covered so you must taste!

Add the cream of mushroom soup and whisk in. Once the squirrel has cooled enough to debone it pick all the meat off the bones and add the meat back to the broth. Bring the mixture to a slow boil. Cut the grand biscuits into 1/4s or 1/6s and add to the slow boiling mixture. Reduce the heat so that it just simmers and with a spoon gently dunk all the peices down into the mixture a couple of times. Now loosely cover the pan and allow to cook for approximately 10 minutes...or until the "dumplings are done". During this 10 minutes gently dunk the dumplings down once or twice. This helps thicken the broth to a more gravy like consistancy. 

OPTIONS

Sometimes when the squirrel is about half way done I'll add chopped carrots or diced potatoes for variety. IF your family likes mushrooms you can add a can or two or some sliced fresh mushrooms...we really like this. Another thing I like to do sometimes is when I put the broth on the stove is add a drained can of corn. I'm sure you could add mixed vegies when you put it on the stove or??? 

Hope this is clear as I'm not Betty Crocker or Martha Stewart! :lol: 

Mike


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*CROCK POT SQUIRREL RECIPE*

7 or 8 gray squirrels 
Flour 
Cooking oil 
Salt and pepper 
1-medium onion 
8 ounces mushrooms, sliced 
2-cans creamy chicken mushroom soup 
2-cups sour cream 
2-cups water 

Dress the squirrels and cut them into pieces. Salt and pepper them, then roll in flour. Heat some cooking oil in a large frying pan and brown the squirrels.Put the squirrel pieces into a crock pot. Add soup, water,onions,and mushrooms.Turn the crock pot to high for 1/2 hour. Then turn thee heat to low, add sour cream, and cook for at least 6 hours enjoy!!

*SQUIRREL STEW*

1 squirrel - quartered
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of celery soup
Rice
Gravy
Dove breast (optional)
Duck breast (optional)

Try cooking the squirrel in one can of cream of mushroom soup and one can of cream of celery soup. Quarter the squirrels (3 to 4) mix the two soups (no water or milk) pour over the squirrel cook on medium heat till done (usually 4-6 hrs) Note: if you have dove breast and or duck breast put that in also (last time i cooked it we scraped the pot) cook some rice and put the gravy on it.

*SQUIRREL OR RABBIT IN CROCK POT* 
3-6 dressed squirrels, cut in pieces or


1-2 dressed rabbits cut into serving size pieces
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar
3 tbsp. lemon or lime juice
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. ground ginger
Place squirrel halves or rabbit pieces in crock pot. Mix all ingredients in a small bowl and pour over meat. Cover and cook on low heat for 7-8 hours. To thicken gravy, use either flour or cornstarch mixed with water. Cook on high until thickened

*Slow Cooked Squirrel *

Ingredients 

2 squirrels - skinned, gutted, and cut into pieces 

4 large potatoes, quartered 

1 pound carrots, chopped 

1 green bell pepper, chopped 

4 onions, sliced 

2 cups water 

1/4 medium head cabbage 

1 teaspoon salt 

1 teaspoon ground black pepper 



Directions 

1 In a slow cooker, place the squirrel meat, potatoes, carrots, green bell pepper, onions, water, cabbage, salt and ground black pepper. 

2 Cover and cook on low setting for 8 hours.


Sounded so good I had to include it.
*Squirrel Jambalaya*



1 ea Squirrel, medium 
1 x Salt and red pepper 
3 tb Oil 
2 ea Onions, large, chopped 
3 ea Celery stalks, chopped 
1 ea Garlic clove, chopped 
1/4 ea Bell pepper, chopped 
4 tb Parsley, chopped 
2 c Uncooked rice, washed 
1 1/2 c Water 
2 tb Salt 


Cut squirrel into serving pieces and season well. Saute in oil until brown; remove from skillet. Saute onions, celery, garlic, bell pepper and parsley in oil until wilted. Replace squirrel in skillet; cover and cook slowly about 20 minutes or until squirrel is tender. Add rice and water. Stir thoroughly. Add salt. Cook slowly about 30 minutes or until rice is cooked. Note: Browning rice in hot oil, almost as one makes a roux but more golden, gives a distinctive taste and appearance to jambalaya. Tried and proven! 


 Al


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Yummy!

Cant wait for squirrel season to start down here!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

August 1st here!!!!


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

November here


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Grey squirrels are much better to eat then fox. neither are my favorite, but I do eat them.

I own and hunt Mountain Curs, but mainly on ****. 

Lots of hunting sites out there to learn about it. sqdog is not close to being the best.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Have eaten lots of squirrel meat when younger. I liked it at the time, then on the other hand I would eat anything. MIL would make squirrel and dumplings quiet often. Liked it also. Wife had an uncle who lived in Cal. and would come in in the fall and would want to go squirrel hunting, because when he lived in Okla. in his younger days he hunted a lot. I would take him hunting here at my place and we would kill 8 or 10 and MIL would fry or make dumplings and many of the family would come for dinner. Squirrel, mashed potatoes and gravy with homemade bisquits. Make your tongue slap the top of your head. There is an old preacher that lives a couple of miles from me that told me the other day that he keeps a trap baited and catches them and eats them. I never did like to eat them during warm weather. No reason, same on rabbits. If the month had an r in it, it was OK to eat a rabbit. Try one, you will like it. Remember "if it looks good, eat it"!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

maleyfarm said:


> I grew up eating alot squirrel, my dads rule was never shoot one with bigger n**ts than yours, lol. them little grey ones fried with gravy and buiscuts, yummy!
> p.s. if you want to have fun hunting squirrel then get the cur, if you want to kill squirrels then go by yourself.
> I have 2 mountain cur pups who are just getting old enough to start seroiusly training and I will train them to run squirrels and *****. I love chasing hounds but in all honesty you can kill more by hunting silently by yourself but its not near as fun!


Yup was about to say, a dog isn't needed for squirrel hunting, you can get more stalking by yourself.

Most of the squirrel I've eaten was when out camping, how good they taste is also directly proportional to how hungry you are.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

We've killed 14 since Sunday morning, some are gonna be supper Wednesday night, gave some away and put a few in the freezer for burgoo(old ones)! All reds so far, havent made it south of the interstate yet.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

backwoodsman said:


> We've killed 14 since Sunday morning, some are gonna be supper Wednesday night, gave some away and put a few in the freezer for burgoo(old ones)! All reds so far, havent made it south of the interstate yet.


Are they in season for you already? WOW, we have to wait till flippin November down here :grumble:


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

:banana02: Our season is may15 thru jan15. Shoot the young ones,flour up the pieces and fry. The drippings make the best gravy ever. :banana02:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep Gbov August 1st to usually Febuary 17th or so. Use to be August 1st to November 15th. They gradualy increased it a few weeks at a time till its where it is now. Noone hardly hunts small game around here anymore. According to the DNR they did studies and hunter involvement has little to do with squirrel populations/densities(?). Deer, turkeys, ducks and geese are the big targets now.


----------



## Robbvious (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello all, I'm new here, but I thought I'd throw in a few notes on the actual hunting and dressing of my favorite tree-borne snackin's. In my area, I think the best way to hunt the wily little buggers is to get out into the woods fairly early in the afternoon setting down on a slope or leaning against a tree. About 10-15 minutes after you've settled in, the rats will come out looking for what the commotion was and if it (you, in this case) have moved on. You might give a couple of barks on your squirrel call and see if they'll stick their little melons around the tree to have a look at you. The squirrel call isn't used to get them to call back to you or to lure them in, they just get curious about whom is making all the noise and will present themselves. A good trick is to set up with your hunting buddy (Wifey, in my case, I'm so lucky...) set up about 30-50 yards away from you. When you bark the call, the squirrel will angle around the tree to look at you, presenting your buddy with an easy back o' the head shot. I've never hunted them with a shotgun, just a trusty .22 or my .32 percussion black powder rifle. Great fun!

As far as dressing them, if they are shot badly, I'll gut them right away to prevent spoilage, but the clean head shots I just get them home as quickly as possible, then throw them into a bucket of cold water to soak the fur. I've found that dry fur likes to shed a lot of hairs that stick to the meat and is nearly impossible to get it all off. I don't care that much, but it is kinda unappetizing to have hairs in your Brunswick stew. Getting the fur good and wet prevents it from shedding too much and makes it sorta come off in clumps which will wash right off the meat. Use your usual skinning techniques, keeping in mind that a tree rat is much tougher to peel than a rabbit or 'chuck. For me, it's easier to gut after skinning if at all possible. Be sure to check the liver for any white spots, if any are found discard the entire carcass, as it is evidence of Tularemia, a tick-borne disease which can be transmitted to man.

My favorite recipe is the afore-mentioned Brunswick stew, yum!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That is pretty much how I hunt them.

 Al


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep we skin our pile then gut them. Easier, cleaner and fewer hairs. We have our best luck in the morning though but afternoons do produce a few. Bark/chatter calls work good but a squirrel in distress call will bring some reds on the run. I carry one of each. One way we do it with a distress call is to have someone or ourself shaking brush or a small tree against another as we call. Its a great call to bring in the young tasty dumber ones. 34 reds so far, havent went south yet after the greys. Switched to the .68 musket the other day as we've got plenty bushytails for now. Dont get many with it or the Navy .32 cap and ball revolver but they're fun to hunt with. After we eat some more I'll go back to the 20ga.'s. Gonna be another month or so before the leaves are down enough for our .22's.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I like to get up early in the morning and head out to what I call a Nursery tree. Get there right when the sun is just rising over the horizon and set there and wait for the young squirrels to start coming out of the holes and perch on a nearby limb. Nursery trees are those big old trees that have several squirrel holes all up and down it. Probably all hollow on the inside. When the squirrels first come out at day break they sit on a nearby tree limb and primp thereselves. You can usually pick one or two squirrels off with a .22 and then set there very quiet for another 15 - 20 minutes and then blow on a squirrel call and another one or two squirrels will dart out of the holes and offer you another shot or two. That usually starts the day off right when you can collect several young squirrels off of one tree, then move on to collect the rest of your daily harvest. 

This time of the year I do what I call "Stream Hunting". With the dog days of summer, squirrels usually hang out near a stream. I'll slowly stalk my way up or down a small stream, actually wading in the stream, and I can usually find several squirrels taking it easy while all stretched out on tree limbs. It's a great way to hunt and remain tick free.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Usualy quiet and easier walking too OCB. Ive heard floating a stream is productive too but its illegal here due to property lines/trespass etc.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"floating a stream is productive too but its illegal here due to property lines/trespass etc"*

Here in Michigan it is legal but the problem arises when you step on dry land to retrive your kill. That is the part Illegal here.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I take the lazy way out, put sunflower seeds in livetrap, set trap, go inside and do some housework. About half and hour later go outside and shoot tree rat in trap. Clean tree rat and wash trap. Reset trap. Repeat as often as trap is tripped or until 1 hour before sunset. 

When I've got 10 or more squirrel in my yard fighting and digging on any given day I've got some good hunting.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep Danaus thats an easier way but squirrel trapping is illegal here. If I was really hungry it wouldnt matter. On non navigable waters you have to have permission from both landowners to hunt, fish, trap, trespass.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow! Cage trapping is legal here, it's about the only way I could trap anything. Any other type of trap cannot be set within 150 feet of an occupied residence. 

It's funny, I could shoot a deer in my yard legally during the season but I have to be real careful about where I set any trap other than a cage trap.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Here its odd you can hunt up to within 100 yards of a dwelling but trapping is 300 yards away. Just some more of our odd DNR rules. To be legal you have to have a license and a permit to set cage traps etc in town to remove nuisance critters. We've got squirrels dying of old age here and theres a fire at least once a year from them chewing into wires or climbing into transformers. Numerous power outages from critters every year. Bad enough that generators are a booming business. We dont call it "Little Moscow" for nothin.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Man we love squirrel , fryed, baked, and don't for get scrambled eggs and squirrel brains, hot buttered biscuit, long sweeten , hot coffee , man I am hungry


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm crossing Illinois off my potential places to relocate.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL, we're planning on getting out as soon as we can unless things change and soon. Wife will have her RN degree soon. Anyone know of a good place to relocate to where RN's are in demand too? I know quite a few that like them brains n eggs. No thank you. I'll take your word for it, lol.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Next time you barbeque (not grill, low & slow barbeque), smoke a couple of young squirrels. Once the meat is cooked, flake it off the bone and store in a zip-loc bag in the freezer.

Red beans and rice with sausage is a staple food down here. The addition of a bit of smoked squirrel meat kicks the taste up a notch...just don't put too much or you'll overpower the sausage.

Squirrels are good eatin'...


----------



## woodsrunner (Nov 28, 2003)

As a good hunting friend likes to say.

"If squirrels grew as big as deer, I'd never eat another bite of vennison."

We have a few here on the homestead that spent the summer fattening up on Pelenaka's peaches. No peach cobbler this year, Gonna make squirrel pot pies instead.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Had squirrel off the grill today along with about 6 other meats for a family get together. Awesome eating.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well it's finally rainning around here. If I didn't have to make a big trip to the big city tomorrow, I would go do some squirrel hunting. This time of the year I like to hunt in the rain. A lot of times you can walk right upon a busy squirrel that doesn't hear you walking up to them and you don't have to worry about too many ticks or skeeters either. I won't have a chance to get out there till Friday, but by then the rain is suppose to have moved out of the state. Oh well, I assume there will be some more rainny days coming in the future.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Times have drastically changed in my lifetime. When I was just 12, my great uncle gave me 6 .22 bullets and a little trapper's rifle and instructed me to go out and return home with 5 squirrels. I got one! That's the way it was then. It was the future hunters right of passage. Ten years later, a friend and I combined for 40 in one day; 27 mine and 13 for him while taking we were taking alternate shots. (One who first sees the squirrel gets first shot and other person gets second chance if a missed shot. Went for the 27th in dwindling daylight only to beat my previous high of 26 in one day!) Skinned and cleaned squirrels for over 2 hours under the farm yardlight! My own total for that 3-day weekend was 45 since I didn't have to be to work until 4PM on the Monday. My mother never batted an eye when I struggled to tote my cooler into the house. All she saw was a month of super meat. 

Years ago, health of the hunting population was determined by the number and age of hunters buying small game licenses. Used to be farm boys augmenting the family's fare by potentially bringing home 5 squirrels and 3 rabbits per day as permitted. Doesn't happen that way anymore. After gun training and qualifying for a license, all they want to do is hunt deer. Does make sense since one shot can possibly mean over 100 pounds of meat rather than 5 or 6 ounces. One would have to shoot 250 squirrels to equal that! 

I'm now in the city which does offer plenty of chances for "urban meat". Last major trapping effort was about 10 years ago when I caught 22 squirrels in 10 days. Believe it or not, despite my wild upbringing, those 22 squirrels somehow told me that I had finally tired of them. How many had I eaten over the years? Had to have been perhaps a thousand or more. Now, any nuisance squirrel ends up in the compost tumbler to become food for something that I may enjoy better. 
Perhaps the quantity of venison in the freezers may have some bearing upon what my body desires for sustenance. At the moment it tells me that I do not have to eat squirrel as long as there is plenty of venison. During the Siege of Leningrad, the first animals to disappear were the horses. Next were the dogs and cats. Then, no more rodents. Finally, no question about the source of meat. 

Martin


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

When I was but 13 my Sainted Mother (a MacNeill of Barra, via Ayr) sent me to live with my paternal Grandparents in the mountains of Eastern Kentucky, and it was there I learned to hunt and eat fox squirrels (folk there called them "reds") and grey squirrels. I loved to hunt them with an old .32 Kentucky style cap and ball rifle. When I was older and time in the fall and winter became dear, I ran trap lines for fox and mink, but I always took care to set conibear traps for squirrels and caught hundreds for my familys' table (and freezer) every season. Now I live in northern Minnesota where there are no squirrels other than the tiny, very tame,, and very pine tar tasting red squirrel that southern folk referred to as "piney" squirrels. Looking back, the only thing I miss about Kentucky is squirrel hunting in the fall hard woods, and of course: fried squirrel, squirrel gravy, and baking powder bisquits.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

I've pressured cooked them. To me and my wife, they taste like Hawaiian Kaluha Pig - so I would say they taste like pork.


----------



## CocalicoSprings (Mar 12, 2008)

Could you grind up the squirrel meat and make a squirrelburger?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I had it as a kid, from what I can remember my Mom use to flour it and fry it and it tasted similar to rabbit/chicken.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes it can be deboned like any meat and ground. But be forewarned its lean and will be difficult to hold into "patties" without addition of fat/suet etc as a binder.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I much rather slow cook them till the meat falls off the bone then grind them fine into sandwich spread.

 Al


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> I much rather slow cook them till the meat falls off the bone then grind them fine into sandwich spread.
> 
> Al


I have had it that way, ground with sweet pickles. Same with rabbits.

Martin


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

I still prefer breaded and fried with all the trimmings.


----------



## Robbvious (Jul 23, 2010)

I got 5 big fat grays last weekend, skinned them up and left them to 'age' in a big-arsed Ziplock bag in the fridge all week. Then I tried something new. I pressure cooked them for 15 minutes at 15 lbs pressure. then hot smoked them with maple wood. All I can say is WOW were they ever yummy that way!


----------

